# Site General > Site Info >  Poll:  Rep system...is it flawed?

## Jerhart

...and what is the point of it?

There has seemed to be an influx in new members this spring, more than the past.  I have noticed that some of these members have multiple green box...things, just after a couple of months.

They don't have an incredible amount of thanks.  On the flip-side, there are members who have been signed on since 2006 who don't post as often, some have less than 1k post in 5 years.   I feel their posts have a bit more substance to them...kind of the advice from the old man who's been around the block a few times.  Yet, the old man is still 'learning and growing'? 

"Suzy-Q" has been here for about 3 months and is 'true blue.'  Really?

Is the system flawed?  ...is it even necessary?  Maybe it can be improved upon.  Maybe it is a system that reps a person per their business ethics...so you have something to refer to prior to doing business.  A sort of ebay seller status-BOI-type of thing.  Maybe it is something...of use.  

This isn't meant to trash the rep system...just a question of it's significance.

Don't get me wrong, its cute.

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (08-20-2011),_jben_ (05-29-2011),_llovelace_ (05-29-2011),_RhacHead_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

Sorry.

My title is flawed.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Ill be honest, I've been around <---that long and have <---that many posts, and I have no idea how it works. is 3 bars good? lol

----------


## Jerhart

> is 3 bars good? lol


Exactly.

Is it suppose to be a measure of your status?  And what status?

I have purchased a handful of snakes from multiple members on this board.  Some of them rarely post.  But they had superb customer service and I could not be more pleased with how they have treated me...those are the people who should be sporting the multiple green bars. 

These people are still learning and growing.

----------

_jben_ (05-29-2011)

----------


## kellysballs

I don't really know what my status is. But I've def. been around awhile.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Jerhart_ (05-29-2011)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

*Personal understanding only* in the following post - not staff policy ( as I'm tired and can't remember most of that  :Embarassed:  )

I think you have hit a few pertinent points right on the head.

The rep system was never really intended or designed to be a reflection of trader status. 

There are systems out there ( iTrader for example ) that fit that mold. But that does function in a similar manner to your description. 

Two forums I am on ( and occasionally sell on ) use the itrader system - there is no link between them so a great reputation on one forum is worthless on another.

And at best only 50% of the buyers and sellers use it at all - and that is among the small minority who know it exists.

Ebay nags you to fill out feedback and is easy to do - iTrader doesn't and isn't.

But BP.net realy isn't a sales based forum in any way so it doesn't make a great deal of sense to use a rep system that rewards anything different to our main focus - to help people get the knowledge and support they need.

The systems we have at the moment allow people to thank for usefull posts ( relatively recent ) *or* give reputation points if they feel the post deserves them (been in place for a looooong time ). The reputation button gives more points than the thanks button - but only one of them can be used on the post by each member.

But both these systems rely on people giving "credit" for posts. If someone doesn't post much there are obviously limitiations placed on the amount of rep they can recieve.

That they have the knowledge is probably a fair statement - but if they don't share it how will the people capable of giving rep ever know?

Does that make any sense?


dr del

----------


## Jerhart

> Does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> dr del


Yes.


But it doesn't answer my question.

What is the point of it?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

It's a rep system on a web forum - I wouldn't go searching for any deep metaphysical point to it.  :Very Happy: 

It rewards members ( in small ways ) who are thought to be helpful or otherwise valued members of the comunity by their peers.

A higher rep gives ( if I remember correctly ) larger galleries, larger PM inboxes, larger avatars and more free adverts.

In the past an extremely low rep ( seriously negative ) would have affected your ability to post. I don't think this is currently the case - it's not like we have that many members who ever reach those levels.  :Cool: 


dr del

----------


## Jerhart

> Hi,
> 
> It's a rep system on a web forum - I wouldn't go searching for any deep metaphysical point to it. 
> 
> It rewards members ( in small ways ) who are thought to be helpful or otherwise valued members of the comunity by their peers.
> 
> A higher rep gives ( if I remember correctly ) larger galleries, larger PM inboxes, larger avatars and more free adverts.
> 
> In the past an extremely low rep ( seriously negative ) would have affected your ability to post. I don't think this is currently the case - it's not like we have that many members who ever reach those levels. 
> ...


I just gave rep out...for no reason...didn't say anything.  Because I can.  Is the system true?  Is it flawed?


I just don't understand how someone who has been on this site for 3 months has 5 green bars and has earned more privileges than an individual who has been a member for 6 years? 

Does that seem right...because I just showed that you can give rep out for absolutely no reason at all.


I guess I am just one that, if it is going to be done...shouldn't it be done right?

The thing should just be called the "popularity meter" because really that is all it is.  It has nothing to do with being helpful...it can...but it's not the foundation to the system at all.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I found the differences listed in this chart;  :Smile: 



And here are the threads where both the old system and some changes were announced.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ion-System-FAQ

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...System-REVIVED!! 

Typically I can't find the thread announcing the "thanks" button now that I need to find it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If I manage to find it I will edit it into the thread somewhere for you.


dr del

----------


## Jerhart

For what it's worth.

2 votes for 'yes'
0 votes for 'no'
5 votes for 'it can be improved'

And a small cow.

Just some site feedback if you wish.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> I just gave rep out...for no reason...didn't say anything.  Because I can.  Is the system true?  Is it flawed?
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how someone who has been on this site for 3 months has 5 green bars and has earned more privileges than an individual who has been a member for 6 years? 
> 
> Does that seem right...because I just showed that you can give rep out for absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just one that, if it is going to be done...shouldn't it be done right?
> ...


The system's fine - the people might need work.  :Razz:  

We used to require people to leave a comment - that was removed after asking the members about it.

We don't control if you want to give positive or negative or no thanks to anyone else on the site. Why would we want to and what on earth would give us the right to.  :Confused: 

We do stop people having fights via the reputation system and the amount of points ( positive or negative ) is set according to a couple of different factors - length of membership being one of them in fact.

But if someone has been here three months helping people as best they can and as often as they can then they *should* have a higher rep than someone who joined on a whim 8 years ago and has been here about 10 times since without even trying to help anyone.

There are members of the site who I hold in awe for their depth and breadth of knowledge.

But some hardly ever post and most other members don't even know they have an account. If they never post there is no way to give them any rep.

As for the system not knowing if you had a legitimate reason for pushing the button? No button does.

Do you also press the call button in elevators or pull the firealarm just because they are there?

It's not up to the button to make you behave in a sensible manner. It's not up to me either.

I'm just here to disconnect the button if you can't be trusted with it so badly it causes problems for the site.


dr del

----------

_DellaF_ (05-31-2011),PitOnTheProwl (05-30-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## dr del

Yep,




> For what it's worth.
> 
> 2 votes for 'yes'
> 0 votes for 'no'
> 5 votes for 'it can be improved'
> 
> And a small cow.
> 
> Just some site feedback if you wish.


I was the one who voted small cow so I could see the result without unfairly affecting your poll. I was also the one who fixed the title for you.

And thank you for the rep.  :Wink: 


dr del

----------

_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

So it measures how helpful you are as a member?

----------


## wilomn

I don't put much stock in it because of the reasons you've mentioned Jerhart, however, it is a good thing for a lot of people who are not so well versed in forums or reptiles.

It's a nice thing for the newbs, gives some of them something to shoot for. Of course it will be abused but it's not like it has a real meaning, it's just a guide, a who might be worth listening to of having advice of any value. Once you've been around awhile, as you have, you begin to see the drawbacks. You can have your pals hit you, trade with them, and bump up your greenies.

I get pms from people now and then asking if I'll give them rep if they give it to me. I explain that I don't play that game and move along. I would imagine there are some who do give the same answer. 

It really has no significant meaning but it is one of those nice things that makes people feel like there is something they get for what they give. There is a LOT of giving here. That does rate a little something which the rep system is; a little something to make you feel good and give a bit of an indication of what, when combined with how long a person has been a member, they may know.

Don't look for fair, it isn't there. It is a nice thing though.

----------

ballpythonluvr (05-30-2011),JLC (05-30-2011),PitOnTheProwl (05-30-2011),_Popeye_ (05-30-2011),_Royal Morphz_ (05-30-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> So it measures how helpful you are as a member?


It should if used correctly;

The thanks says "The Following User Says Thank You to ........... For This Useful Post:"

And the rep button pop up has the choice " I approve" or "I disapprove"

If you don't want to say thanks and neither approve or disapprove don't hit the buttons. 

People are people and some will try and game the system - I can't see any point in it but maybe they do.

I will say it is sometimes a good way to catch duplicate accounts.  :Twisted: 


dr del

----------

_cdavidson9_ (06-24-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

> I don't put much stock in it because of the reasons you've mentioned Jerhart, however, it is a good thing for a lot of people who are not so well versed in forums or reptiles.
> 
> It's a nice thing for the newbs, gives some of them something to shoot for. Of course it will be abused but it's not like it has a real meaning, it's just a guide, a who might be worth listening to of having advice of any value. Once you've been around awhile, as you have, you begin to see the drawbacks. You can have your pals hit you, trade with them, and bump up your greenies.
> 
> I get pms from people now and then asking if I'll give them rep if they give it to me. I explain that I don't play that game and move along. I would imagine there are some who do give the same answer. 
> 
> It really has no significant meaning but it is one of those nice things that makes people feel like there is something they get for what they give. There is a LOT of giving here. That does rate a little something which the rep system is; a little something to make you feel good and give a bit of an indication of what, when combined with how long a person has been a member, they may know.
> 
> Don't look for fair, it isn't there. It is a nice thing though.



Well said.

-To the rest (mods)-

If the system is being abused, that is what I am reading (and have illustrated), on your next go around of modifying the system perhaps consider limiting the number of 'reps' you have to give out a week, month. etc.  I can think of some quick flaws to this per the situation you use up your "monthly rep" and you have just read an outstanding helpful post, but can't rep them.  But maybe it's along those lines, so when individuals such as Wes are encountered by those looking to trade rep, it MAY be less desirable.  Perhaps this won't skew _who_ is someone you may look up to as pointed out by Wes.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Well said.
> 
> -To the rest (mods)-
> 
> If the system is being abused, that is what I am reading (and have illustrated), on your next go around of modifying the system perhaps consider limiting the number of 'reps' you have to give out a week, month. etc.  I can think of some quick flaws to this per the situation you use up your "monthly rep" and you have just read an outstanding helpful post, but can't rep them.  But maybe it's along those lines, so when individuals such as Wes are encountered by those looking to trade rep, it MAY be less desirable.  Perhaps this won't skew _who_ is someone you may look up to as pointed out by Wes.


Well unless we changed that in the last revamp ( I can't remember - it's 5am over here and I'm getting punchy ) then we have *always* had limits on rep use.

I remember at one point you had to give rep to ten other people before you could give it to the person you just gave a rep point to.

The thanks sytem I don't think has the same restrictions - but it also gives less points. Both of them require you to have made a post.

But if only two people are involved in kiting their rep they aren't going to get anywhere fast.  :Cool: 

The quickest way to get rep is to actually make a good helpfull post on a regular basis - because at that point then every member can give you rep for it.  :Wink: 


dr del

----------

_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## Royal Morphz

> Well said.
> 
> -To the rest (mods)-
> 
> If the system is being abused, that is what I am reading (and have illustrated), on your next go around of modifying the system perhaps consider limiting the number of 'reps' you have to give out a week, month. etc.  I can think of some quick flaws to this per the situation you use up your "monthly rep" and you have just read an outstanding helpful post, but can't rep them.  But maybe it's along those lines, so when individuals such as Wes are encountered by those looking to trade rep, it MAY be less desirable.  Perhaps this won't skew _who_ is someone you may look up to as pointed out by Wes.



We do currently limit the times you can rep any given person. Say I give Wes a good rep and the right in the next thread he make one of his awesome posts I try to give him another good rep and it says you have to spread rep around before giving this member more good rep. I am not sure of how many you have to spread around.

----------

_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

If I good remember Thanks wasn't use before as reputation buster.. 
That was changed some time ago.. 
For example i was thanked (at the time of this post) 202 times in 190 posts... but my reputation points are only 147... and my reputation power... (displayed on your start page after log in) is 1... 
If I good understand that my green bars (i have 2) Show How helpful (a people was thankful for my help) I'm in the community but this is not clear because thanks from before dont count in reputation... and they  are not included... 
Because My Reputation Power is only 1 if I give somebody reputation instead of thanks.. I raise his reputation points  just by one... 

I believe that people with higher reputation power can give You more reputation points (I was rewarded once in the past with 10 rep point from one user)... 

I dont know that Thanks with people wit higher reputation power are more valuable but I thinks that they are set to give You just one reputation point.


For example at the Time of writing this post Jerhart have 272 Thanks and only 2 green bars and this indicate his rep points between 100 and 150 or 200 (i dont remember now exactly the threshold values)....

In the same Time User Royal Morphs Have 2 Green Bars (so rep points between 100 and 150 or 200) as well but 1466 thanks... just Because thanks before rep system was changed are not included...

I think after admins changed than thanks can raise reputation points..... thanks from before should be added to overall rep point of that user to reward they help for community in the past... 

Because that wasn't done new users who was for example more active that you after that change appear like they have bigger reputation and contribution to this community... 

Is that fair... Probably not.. 

But is a fixable ??? 
I dont think so...

I don't expect that with so many Users on the forum our few moderators will go thru everyone account try to fix that .. 
I dont even know that is possible... (Is forum software even allow that change).. so If you really care about this little flashy green stuff next to Your nick... 
Just be Yourself... be helpful and with time you see progress.... :Cool:

----------


## shelliebear

Hey Wes, I'll give you rep if you give me some.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
(playing the game?)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

If its based off "thanks" why do I have 3 bars and Jerhart has 2, but hes got more thanks than me. Also alot of "thanks" are given when someone posts a picture and then people respond with awesome snake and they get a thanks for it, isn't something really worthy of rep points is it?

or am i misunderstanding the system? 

I really never saw it as a big deal (hence me never really looking into it), There are members I respect just because I have seen how they respond to post. If I have a question I know their input will be useful. I assign my own rep points in my head lol.

----------


## Jerhart

The system is abused, as pointed out.

The points are somewhat skewed as in the number of thanks you have does not correlate with your rep points you have.  More or less, they correlate to when you joined the site relative to when the 'thanks' app. was last modified.

It is what it is.  Mods will side with mods on this one.

But the system is obviously flawed.  If this is how the site illustrates who is 'helpful' in the community...and who is not, it gives somewhat an unfair-false perception within the community.  

Take the time to adjust the thanks for some of the veterans who have devoted their time to help others on this site by awarding them their points for previous thanks in the past.

Maybe a member gains a rep bar every year or two of being on this site. _But what if they don't post much vs. the n00bie Suzy-Q who has 400 thanks for saying "great picture"?_  Well...she is just so helpful I guess.

Nothing will probably be done...again.  But I was just curious to see if I was the only one who thought the system was flawed.

And for any mod/s who voted 'small cow', does the poll satisfy your curiosity?  Will you do something about it if the numbers become fairly unbalanced? Because you didn't have to vote to reply to the thread.

----------


## VicShell

forgive my ignorance for i am a noob as you say i haven't been on this forum long hell i haven't even had a clutch of eggs yet but why does it matter i have spent countless hours surfing the net trying to educate myself about balls and whatever little i do know i will pass out freely to anyone who asks a question i know the answer to i do it not for the green bar but to help out others because this is what we are supposed to do i could care less about how many green bars or thanks for that matter i get i would rather help people avoid the mistakes i have made and people thanking others for saying wow beautiful snake is just there way of showing appreciation to the fact that people took the time to congratulate there time and effort they put into making there beautiful snakes why does it have to be about recognition other then just helping others that is what makes me feel good that maybe i helped   sorry for the long post just don't understand why everyone is always so hard on noobs we deserve recognition for our input too who knows i guess because we haven't been here for years it makes our input different

Vic

----------


## Jerhart

> forgive my ignorance for i am a noob as you say i haven't been on this forum long hell i haven't even had a clutch of eggs yet but why does it matter i have spent countless hours surfing the net trying to educate myself about balls and whatever little i do know i will pass out freely to anyone who asks a question i know the answer to i do it not for the green bar but to help out others because this is what we are supposed to do i could care less about how many green bars or thanks for that matter i get i would rather help people avoid the mistakes i have made and people thanking others for saying wow beautiful snake is just there way of showing appreciation to the fact that people took the time to congratulate there time and effort they put into making there beautiful snakes why does it have to be about recognition other then just helping others that is what makes me feel good that maybe i helped   sorry for the long post just don't understand why everyone is always so hard on noobs we deserve recognition for our input too who knows i guess because we haven't been here for years it makes our input different
> 
> Vic


It's a false perception of _who_ is helpful and _who_ isn't.

----------


## VicShell

so you are saying if a noob has more green bars then say a veteran there info is wrong or that people shouldn't take there advice because they don't know what they are talking about and just posting to post i personally don't know how i got the one green bar i have and it doesn't matter if people don't want to take my advice based on that then oh well i tried i just don't understand why it matters

----------


## Jerhart

> so you are saying if a noob has more green bars then say a veteran there info is wrong or that people shouldn't take there advice because they don't know what they are talking about and just posting to post i personally don't know how i got the one green bar i have and it doesn't matter if people don't want to take my advice based on that then oh well i tried i just don't understand why it matters


No.

Read the thread.  This isn't an attack on n00bs. 

Periods.

----------


## Emilio

> The system is abused, as pointed out.
> 
> The points are somewhat skewed as in the number of thanks you have does not correlate with your rep points you have.  More or less, they correlate to when you joined the site relative to when the 'thanks' app. was last modified.
> 
> It is what it is.  Mods will side with mods on this one.
> 
> But the system is obviously flawed.  If this is how the site illustrates who is 'helpful' in the community...and who is not, it gives somewhat an unfair-false perception within the community.  
> 
> Take the time to adjust the thanks for some of the veterans who have devoted their time to help others on this site by awarding them their points for previous thanks in the past.
> ...


I'll say this J all of our members feedback does get careful consideration, after a lengthy review from the staff we'll let you know what if any changes will be made. :Wink:

----------


## wilomn

> forgive my ignorance for i am a noob as you say i haven't been on this forum long hell i haven't even had a clutch of eggs yet but why does it matter i have spent countless hours surfing the net trying to educate myself about balls and whatever little i do know i will pass out freely to anyone who asks a question i know the answer to i do it not for the green bar but to help out others because this is what we are supposed to do i could care less about how many green bars or thanks for that matter i get i would rather help people avoid the mistakes i have made and people thanking others for saying wow beautiful snake is just there way of showing appreciation to the fact that people took the time to congratulate there time and effort they put into making there beautiful snakes why does it have to be about recognition other then just helping others that is what makes me feel good that maybe i helped   sorry for the long post just don't understand why everyone is always so hard on noobs we deserve recognition for our input too who knows i guess because we haven't been here for years it makes our input different
> 
> Vic


Have you considered using punctuation marks? As you write now any point you may be hoping to make is lost.

----------

bassistjon112 (05-31-2011),_EverEvolvingExotics_ (08-20-2011),_Inknsteel_ (06-25-2011),_Jerhart_ (05-30-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## VicShell

Okay well forgive me for not using proper punctuation. I didn't know that was so important. I just don't understand how a green bar indicates who is and who isn't helpful. You should know if your information is correct or not and just helping people with there questions should be gratitude enough but obviously it isn't. If you need people to say well his information is more helpful because he has more green bars then someone else then you are giving your help for the wrong reasons. And i did read the whole post and you are right you aren't attacking noobs. My deepest apologies. But why is that recognition so important it is just a mark under your name and it doesn't change the information you give people.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Ok. I have just spent an hour or two wading through old threads to try and work out why the system is set up the way it is and made a few discoveries.

The main one being *this is what the members told us they wanted the last time we asked.*

Oh look - a member poll.

Note the date of the poll - almost two years ago. The actual date that the thanks system first linked with the rep system _seems_ to have been at some slightly earlier point in 2009  ( probably a trial period ) but I can't narrow it down exactly yet. The thanks system seems to have been introduced in November 2007.

Members then complained it was getting used instead of the rep button and they were never getting any points. We tried making larger, more noticeable rep buttons ( something we lost in the last board upgrade ) but it didn't really seem to make a great deal of difference.

This was why thanks was tied to the reputation system. Because the members wanted it to be.

We considered removing the tanks system completely but nobody seemed to like that idea either when we asked.

There are also limitations within the software itself that set limits on what we can and cannot set up in terms of scaling rep etc.

On your suggestion we modify members rep to match thanks given before it was linked to the reputation system.

There are 17,763 registered users and 588 veterans at least ( there are quite a few other usergroups affected but those are the main two ) - do you really expect us to manually check and edit each one that joined before the change was introduced?!

Because manually is the only way to do it.

And of course even if we do that would be unfair on the earlier members who didn't get to take advantage of the thanks system when they were earning their rep.

There is no perfect system that I know of. If you know of one shout out.

Just pointing out something isn't perfect isn't all that helpfull unless you also have ideas on how to fix it.


dr del

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-30-2011),_Jerhart_ (05-30-2011),_Popeye_ (05-30-2011),Stewart_Reptiles (06-02-2011)

----------


## JLC

> If its based off "thanks" why do I have 3 bars and Jerhart has 2, but hes got more thanks than me.


Because tying "reputation" points to the Thanks system is a relatively recent phenomenon.  I don't remember exactly when we did that, but it was sometime in the last couple of years.  So someone like Jerhart, who participated a lot in his earlier years, but not so much in recent years may have a lot of "older thanks" in his count than a newer member. 


 I DO understand a bit of frustration that old thanks don't affect your rep score.  I'm very sorry there's nothing we can do about that.  We can't retroactively go back and award reps for old thanks.  We have twenty THOUSAND members!  I'm sorry, but we've got far more important issues and projects on our plate than going back and changing something that was never that important to begin with. 




> Nothing will probably be done...again.


Out of this whole thing, THIS is the statement that I don't understand.  You imply that we never change anything or fix anything or ever work with our membership to make the site better for them?  The "rep" system has gone through numerous changes over the years to make it as fair as possible for the membership.  I'm not going to go through the whole history because I don't have time to.  You can mine through the histories if you like.  

The most recent change was adding a point of rep to the Thanks button...because for whatever reason, the old, original rep system had fallen into much disuse and members were getting frustrated at their inability to gain new points despite how much help they offered.  A VOTE was taken among the entire membership asking if they wanted to add a rep point to the "thank you" button.  Guess what?  The majority of members thought that would be a good idea.  So we went with it.  

Members who have been around for years and have had solid participation in the site are not "rewarded" with reps....they're rewarded with the Veteran status, which gives them some extra perks with their account here.  I'm sorry if that's not good enough.  I'm really not sure what else I can do.  

No, the rep system isn't "flawless".  If you can tell me HOW to make it so...both theoretically _and in a manner that our system software will allow_...I'm willing to consider ideas to make it better.  But the entire system is something of a whimsy in the first place and is not real high on the totem pole of priorities for us to spend a great deal of time "perfecting."

----------

ballpythonluvr (05-30-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

Judy,

I apologize for that statement.  I know that the mods give up their personal free time to moderate the boards to get them to run smoothly.  That was a simple case of not thinking before I type.  I apologize again.

I just feel, along with others, that the system can be improved as it does not portray what, I feel, is the intent of the system.  Derrick made some relevant points and if I come up with any ideas of how to improve the system within its capabilities, I will

The "thanks" I feel is what somewhat throws the system off.  I know it was suggested in the pass, but maybe it isn't tied to the rep.  It doesn't count towards anything other than a "thanks" count.

----------


## JLC

Apology accepted.  Thank you.  :Smile: 




> I know it was suggested in the pass, but maybe it isn't tied to the rep.  It doesn't count towards anything other than a "thanks" count.


It was just so the first couple of years that we had the feature.  And the moment it was installed, an already pretty slow rep-gaining process turned glacial.  So we mixed it up and added a point of rep to the thanks button.  Now folks can actually SEE progress in their rep score.  

Which way is better?  I seriously believe there is no right answer.  No matter what we do, someone will say it's not "fair" and won't be happy with it.   And...if we suddenly turned off that rep point tied to the thanks button...everyone who signs up in the future will be tied to the glacially slow system while their peers who've been here longer have tons of rep due to old thanks.  And we'd be having this whole argument all over again.  :Confused:

----------


## mainbutter

I've never really thought about it much before, but how many people come to their computer saying "I'm going to play some BP.net the video game, I have to get to a new reputation level!"?

Any system can be gamed, the one we have for reputation is fine IMO.  IN GENERAL, people who get more thanks, answer more questions, post more pictures, and are well-liked get more reputation points (from what I can tell).  On a forum, any reputation system really is just a popularity contest.

If anyone wants serious feedback regarding the possibility of spending large amounts of money on animals, there's better resources available.  Not only that, but basing  a monetary decision on some green boxes is silly, reading direct reports of interactions with sellers/buyers is the best way to go.

I need to drool over more snake pictures now, that's my favorite part about snake forums  :Very Happy: 
ttyl.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-30-2011),ballpythonluvr (05-30-2011),_DellaF_ (05-31-2011),_dragonboy4578_ (05-30-2011),JLC (05-30-2011),_Popeye_ (05-30-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-30-2011),VicShell (05-30-2011)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

What if in certain sub forums the reputation wasn't effected by thanks, like the picture galleries?

----------


## wilomn

Any of you guys have teachers that gave you stickers when you were in first or second grade? Did those stickers have any real value outside the classroom? Did they make a difference in the real world? Did you get them simply for participating as well as achievement? Once you realized that cute as they were they had no real value did you feel sad? Cheated? Ready to play on the swings because you never bothered to think of them past the -wow what a pretty sticker- part of having stickers at all?

Did you pine for stickers? Long for them? Plan nefarious deeds in order to obtain them, to possess them, to hold them shiny and bright in your very own hands?

Seriously, they're stickers that we get for participating and occasionally achieving something cool; picture, clutch, cleverly worded diatribe, etc. etc. etc.

Sometimes, not always but sometimes, a thing is just what it seems to be. The greenies are just a way for others to be nice to you. Either be nicer, grow a tougher skin, or alter you perceptions of what is important.

----------

Kymberli (05-30-2011),_mdjudson_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## JLC

> What if in certain sub forums the reputation wasn't effected by thanks, like the picture galleries?


The software isn't that sophisticated.  It's either on...or off.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

See look, even Wilomn has a lot of rep points. JK Wilomn  :Razz: 

I definitely agree with this. 




> Either be nicer, grow a tougher skin, or alter you perceptions of what is important.


The rep points aren't important, plain and simple. They are just a fun way to earn "credit" for contributing to the site IMO. A lot of the thanked posts can hardly be considered meaningful to the BP world. Being thanked for saying "that snake is hot" is nothing more than a credit/reward for being involved. Generally if you are friendly and give advice without attitude you will be thanked. If that's not your cup of tea, then my advice (to anyone) is to forget about the rep points.

And as it was stated by the admins, there really isn't much tweaking that can be done. Basically we have the rep points or we don't. Getting rep for thanked posts is flawed no doubt, but what do the points really matter? Just because you have lots of green squares doesn't mean people will like you. We are all aware that some people play the system a bit by giving/receiving thanks on just about everything, but it's not going to last forever. Those people will get bored and find a new site to tool around on eventually.

----------


## Jerhart

Never did I receive stickers as a child, I was one of those _other_ kids.  However, I did work at the soup kitchen at the local homeless shelter during the holidays with my church.  I didn't receive stickers...but it was the right thing to do.

----------


## Jerhart

FWIW, small cow turns the corner for the home stretch, about to tie it up!  Go small cow go!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Any of you guys have teachers that gave you stickers when you were in first or second grade? Did those stickers have any real value outside the classroom? Did they make a difference in the real world? Did you get them simply for participating as well as achievement? Once you realized that cute as they were they had no real value did you feel sad? Cheated? Ready to play on the swings because you never bothered to think of them past the -wow what a pretty sticker- part of having stickers at all?
> 
> Did you pine for stickers? Long for them? Plan nefarious deeds in order to obtain them, to possess them, to hold them shiny and bright in your very own hands?
> 
> Seriously, they're stickers that we get for participating and occasionally achieving something cool; picture, clutch, cleverly worded diatribe, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Sometimes, not always but sometimes, a thing is just what it seems to be. The greenies are just a way for others to be nice to you. Either be nicer, grow a tougher skin, or alter you perceptions of what is important.


I think the point of this thread is that the new kid that comes into the class and sees all the stickers on one person's name thinks "wow they must be really know what their doing, im going to listen to them" Everyone seems to be making it out like OP is mad about not having many bars, which he obviously is not.

----------

_Jerhart_ (05-30-2011),_Michelle.C_ (05-31-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

> I think the point of this thread is that the new kid that comes into the class and sees all the stickers on one person's name thinks "wow they must be really know what their doing, im going to listen to them" Everyone seems to be making it out like OP is mad about not having many bars, which he obviously is not.


This is partially it.  There are many knowledgable people on here who are brand spanking new who are as well, if not better versed in the hobby than many of the "veterans."  However, it is some of the new members AND veterans who have earned rep points for simply posting pics and saying "yeah I agree!" which _I feel_ skews the 'sticker' system...showing who is helpful and who isn't.

As for myself, if you search my post, I post probably the most nonsense-filled irrelevant replies on this board.  I joke most of the time so no, it's not about me.  It's about what does the rep REALLy mean?

----------


## kitedemon

If I may just add 2¢. I don't have a problem with the rep system but perhaps it should not apply for off topic forums. Getting tons of thanks for posting pictures or something that is not relevant to the topic of reptiles seems odd. Thanks for reptile related posts but none for off topic sections.

----------


## JLC

> If I may just add 2¢. I don't have a problem with the rep system but perhaps it should not apply for off topic forums. Getting tons of thanks for posting pictures or something that is not relevant to the topic of reptiles seems odd. Thanks for reptile related posts but none for off topic sections.





> Originally Posted by OhhWatALoser
> 
> 
> What if in certain sub forums the reputation wasn't effected by thanks, like the picture galleries?
> 
> 
> The software isn't that sophisticated.  It's either on...or off.


 :Wink:

----------


## kitedemon

Sorry Judy I didn't read all the banter, just thinking, I guess it is stuck the way it is.

----------


## bassistjon112

If you choose "I disapprove" in the rep can the user see that you gave them one? Or can every body? Or is it anonymous? Because Ive seen some pretty bad advice giving on here but I know the person would interwebs attack me if I said any thing.

Now to add my thoughts on the _actual_ subject.... I think its flawed, it seems more about popularity but hey they are just little green bars. Also it's similar to post count some times, people assume that person is a all knowing guru because they have a super duper high post count but it's not always the case. After that though it doesn't seem as flawed. If some stranger is going to give you thanks you probably deserved it. And for people who have been here awhile, to my understanding it will say veteran next to your name so there is your _green bars_. To me _veteran_ means more than some bars.

If none of this makes sense just don't mind me, I'm tired :Spork:

----------


## JLC

> If you choose "I disapprove" in the rep can the user see that you gave them one? Or can every body? Or is it anonymous?


Different sites are set up differently, so don't assume what I say here will apply to another forum.  Here at BP.net, only you (and the staff, if they have a reason to look) can see the rep comments left for you by others, positive or negative.  And they are NOT anonymous.  You'll always see who left them.  

Also, we don't look kindly on retaliatory rep games.  But we'll only know about such things if they are reported to us.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I give rep points or thanks when a post is really good(i.e. someone takes the time to type out a in depth response explaining something in reply to a question, someone answers in a particularly witty way, someone posts something unusual to share it with everyone).  I very rarely will give neg points out, reserving that for only when someone is obviously being a jerk, nasty or trolling.  I never give a neg point to someone because of a difference in opinion or because they don't agree with something I said, etc. You pretty much have to TRY to get me to give you a neg point, really.

I don't thank every single post on a thread of mine. I don't thank every picture posted. It's not that I don't enjoy those, or feel appreciated when people post on a thread.  I just always thought of rep points as something to give for specially good postings, not just all the time.

This is only the way I feel about the system, not the way I think everyone should do it. I think that if someone is new and they are making a lot of good posts, they can rack up a lot of points fairly quickly. If a lot of newer members have started assigning points or thanks to every single post in a thread they've started, you'll see folks getting higher point totals.

Haha, I just looked at my own green boxes and it says "Wolfyhound can't wait to help you!".  While that might not be true on my grumpy days, at least I try not to post nasty comments just because I'm having a bad day and am in pain. LOL.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-25-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> This is only the way I feel about the system, not the way I think everyone should do it. I think that if someone is new and they are making a lot of good posts, they can rack up a lot of points fairly quickly. If a lot of newer members have started assigning points or thanks to every single post in a thread they've started, you'll see folks getting higher point totals.


I thanked you just because I can LOL
I dont see rep points as anything important. 
A post means more to be than little green boxes do, even time as a member means NOTHING if you information in not valuable. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inknsteel

IMO, it kind of feels like a popularity contest. It seems to me like we have a lot of new members (late 2010 and newer) who are racking up hundreds if not thousands of posts and they're the one getting the thanks and higher reps. But it doesn't seem that it has anything to do with the usefulness of the posts, just the people posting. I know that these people who are brand new to keeping snakes themselves aren't posting hundreds or thousands of helpful advice threads. I see a lot of "Cool snake" replies and such that are padding the post counts and generating thanks, which are driving up the rep. I would consider the system flawed if I really put that much stock in it.

----------

